

Show HN: UrlDiff – Simple visual regression testing - no_gravity
http://www.productchart.com/blog/2015-07-19-urldiff

======
no_gravity
In the blog post, I show how to easily code your own visual regression tester.
If you want my version with some more bells and whistles, let me know and I
will put it up on GitHub.

~~~
ericclemmons
Yes please :)

